# Chinese businessman publicly destroys Gallardo



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

"A Chinese businessman has hired a group of labourers to publicly destroy his Lamborghini Gallardo with sledge hammers because he could not get it to run properly. 

The man arranged for his car, which he bought secondhand, to be to be destroyed outside the construction business he operates in Qingdao, in east China's Shandong province. 

He said he was unhappy with Lamborghini's maintenance service to his car — which retails for around $300,000 for a basic secondhand model — because it suffered engine problems one month after he bought it.". 










http://news.ninemsn.com.au/glanceview/153938/lamborghini-owner-destroys-car.glance 

Includes video as well...oh, the humanity.


----------



## manomusic (Mar 23, 2011)

I find this funny. I am not sure what he expected. No one ever said hyper exotics are reliable.:laugh: 

But Gallardos don't cost $300k even new let alone used.


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

manomusic said:


> But Gallardos don't cost $300k even new let alone used.


 Maybe not in America.... 

For example in Australia (bearing in mind the US dollar and Australian dollar are now _at parity_ i.e A$1 ~ US$1) 

Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 

Recommended price _before_ dealer and statutory charges: *$399,000*. 

Drive away price is *$429,218* 

At least 40% of price goes to government in import duty, stamp duty, luxury car tax and goods and services tax


----------



## manomusic (Mar 23, 2011)

graeme86 said:


> Maybe not in America....
> 
> For example in Australia (bearing in mind the US dollar and Australian dollar are now _at parity_ i.e A$1 ~ US$1)
> 
> ...


 Wow, I didn't realize there would be that much of a difference. Here in the States a 2011 LP560-4 Gallardo starts at about $237k.


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

Dam that's nuts, wish I had the funds to blow like that


----------



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

Give the car to someone who cares enough to bring it back to life.. Dont destroy it... That sucks lol


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

angry chinese man = tool


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

This is about as retarded as it gets. He showed them.


----------



## Nine5MkTr3y (Jan 7, 2009)

I Respect That:thumbup:


----------



## 021.8TLI (Jul 6, 2006)

If he wanted to destroy the darn car, he should have given it away to a new 16 year old driver. That way he would of made some kids dream come true and he would of still destroyed the car as you know it wouldn't of lasted more than a week lollll :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Just absurd.


----------



## art unique (Jul 9, 2011)

Can I have the seats and wheels? THANKS lol


----------



## Jetta30 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is an absolute crime to demolish a Gallardo. Money must come easy to this businessman.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA............:laugh::what:


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

First you a destroy my a schity wok and now you a destroy my a schitty car!!!?


----------



## paulkingston (Oct 7, 2011)

you cannot imagine what is going inside someone's mind 
see this stupidity and laugh at it


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

This proved nothing!


----------

